# PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,

ich wende mich heute an Euch mit der Bitte um Ideen zur folgenden Zusammenstellung eines PC's für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering. Gelegentliches Gaming ist damit automatisch sicher auch möglich.

Wichtig ist, dass Objekte mit hoher Anzahl an Polygonen locker live bearbeitet werden können. Auch große Texturen mit vielen Ebenen und Objekten sollten flüssig bearbeitet werden können.
Beim aktuellen PC hat die Grafikkarte GTX 580 nach mehreren Jahren leichte Krankheiten und auch der CPU i7 2600k ist inzwischen nicht mehr so aktuell.

Deshalb habe ich folgende Zusammenstellung erstellt und freue mich über Eure Meinung:
> Intel® Core i7-6700K, Prozessor,  Boxed
> MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170, Mainboard
> 2x (GeIL DIMM 32GB  (2 x 16384 MB) DDR4-2400 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher)
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 750W, PC-Netzteil

> EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4GB, Grafikkarte
oder
> Gainward GTX 980 Phantom, 4GB, Grafikkarte
Welche der beiden ist leiser in der Verwendung und bietet trotzdem die nötige Power? (oder gibt es noch eine bessere Möglichkeit?)

Ein schlichtes Gehäuse mit leiser Lüftung (be quiet!?) ist sicher angebracht, da einfach auch vorne am Gehäuse aktuellere USB-Ports nötig sind. Hier bin ich für Vorschläge offen.
Ein SATA DVD-Laufwerk ist vorhanden (hier ist nichts neues nötig) sowie eine SSD für Windows 10 ist vorhanden und auch genügend Speicher HDDs. Vielleicht eine neue SSD für die leistungsfressenden Programme?! Der aktuelle Bildschirm Eizo FS-2331  funktioniert nach wie vor sehr gut und wird wahrscheinlich dann erst später ausgetauscht, da der PC schon eine etwas höhere Preislage haben wird. Auch hier nehme ich gern Vorschläge für die Zukunft auf.

Wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, ist es wichtig, dass der PC äußerst leiste ist, damit die Geräusche beim Arbeiten nicht stören.

*Edit:* Hier geht's direkt zur _Ergebnis-Zusammenstellung_.


Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Oh, da passt einiges nicht. 
Board: MSI macht gerade leider nicht sonerlich gute Boards, da wäre AsRock oder Asus eine gute Alternative:
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 (90-MXGYQ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wäre meine Empfehlung

Netzteil: Dir reichen 500 Watt voll aus, wenn du das P11 willst, dann nimm das 550W.

GraKa: Die GTX 980 bietet leider ein sehr schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Da solltest du lieber entweder eine GTX 970 oder gleich eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen.
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Deine Programme unterstützen wohl Nvidia-Features, oder? Eine R9 390 von Sapphire wäre eine gute Idee, da diese Karte 8GB VRAM liefert.

Ein gutes Gehäuse wäre das Fractal Define Design R5, sehr gutes Gehäuse mit guten Features + Dämmung. Wenn du es sehr leise haben willst, dann 4 davon rein:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine SSD für Programme ist natürlich immer gut, da wäre eine Crucial MX200 oder Samsung 850 Evo. Größe musst du wissen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Die verwendete Software wäre echt mal interessant zu wissen. Außerdem kann man bei solchen Ansprüchen auch zu einem 6 Kerner wie zB. dem i7 5820K greifen, denn gerade solche Anwendungen profitieren von mehr Kernen. Die Frage ist halt, ob es dir um ein festes Budget geht(Was wir dann auch noch wissen müssten) oder eher die Langlebigkeit der Hardware


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Plattform 2011-3 ist natürlich wieder so eine Sache, eigentlich ist es veraltet.
Allerdings bietet ein 6-Kerner schon ein gutes Stück Mehrleistung.


----------



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Schnuetz1,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte bisher immer Mainboards von Gigabyte verbaut - doch habe ich von denen nichts aktuelles mit guten Bewertungen finden können. Das ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 (90-MXGYQ0-A0UAYZ) hatte ich schon gesehen mich hat da einfach die Ferrari-Bauart abgeschreckt - aber hinter einem schlichten eleganten Gehäuse kann das ja versteckt werden, wenn es so gut ist.

Beim Netzteil würde ich gern bei be quiet! bleiben, da ich bisher immer damit zufrieden war. Wegen den vielen Festplatten und anderen Geräten hatte ich immer die 700+ Watt gewählt. Wenn auch 500W genügen, bedanke ich mich hier für die Empfehlung - es muss ja nicht übertrieben werden.

Bei den Grafikkarten hatte ich bisher immer NVIDIA. Allerdings war auch bisher kein PC für diese Aufgaben dabei.
Danke für die Frage nach der Unterstützung von NVIDIA-Features. Folgernd daraus bin ich jetzt auf folgende Karten gestoßen,
welche extra für diese beschriebenen Aufgaben entwickelt werden:
> PNY NVIDIA Quadro K4200, Grafikkarte
> PNY Quadro K5000 NVIDIA 4GB PCIe 2x DP/2x DVI
> NVIDIA Quadro M4000 - 8 GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte
> NVIDIA Quadro M5000 - 8 GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte
(Quadro Grafikkarten fur Desktop-PCs, Macs und Workstation-PCs|NVIDIA)

Gibt es zu diesen Karten irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Preislich sind diese ja auch nicht gerade günstig.

Das Gehäuse welches Du empfohlen hast sieht super schlicht aus und ist gedämmt was tolle Pluspunkte sind.  Ebenfalls finde ich die Anordnung der USB-Ports nach oben super  Wirklich vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.

Ja die "be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm" kenne ich. Sind in dem alten PC ebenfalls verbaut. Hier trotzdem neue zu kaufen ist zu empfehlen?

Ich persönlich hatte damals immer Crucial für die SSDs gewählt, bis ich leider immer fehlerhafte Modelle bekommen hatte. Bin jetzt bei der Samsung 840 Pro für meinen PC und die läuft wunderbar.
Hast Du Erfahrungen mit der Crucial MX200? Sonst würde ich eine der Samsung 850 Evo Serie wählen.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo LastChaosTyp,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Bei uns fängt es gerade an zu schneien 

Die verwendeten Programme (soweit ich mich erinnern kann - ist ja nicht für mich):
> Maya 2016
> 3DS Max
> Cinema 4D
> Photoshop
> Houdini
> ZBrush
> NDO
> DDO
> ...
Benötigst Du das noch genauer? Dann müsste ich nachfragen.

Beim Budget möchte ich vorerst keine Beschränkung setzten.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Gerade für Hohe Polygonanzahl würde ich 32GB Ram und den 6 Kerner nehmen.


----------



## LP96 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Bei den Programmen könnte man auch über eine Quadro oder AMD-Pendant nachdenken.
Würde auf jedenfall Mehrleistung ergeben.


----------



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo MrLoL1,

danke für Deine Antwort. Deshalb habe ich ja oben schon 64GB RAM aufgelistet. Meinst Du 32GB sind ausreichend?

Mit dem 6-Kerner meinst Du den "i7 5820K"? Hast Du da Erfahrungen?

Bei 6-Kernern bin ich auf folgende gestoßen:
> Intel® Core™ i7-5960X, Prozessor ~ 1450,00€
> Intel® Core™ i7-5930K, Prozessor ~ 600,00€
> Intel® Core™ i7-5820K, Prozessor ~ 400,00€

Hat jemand mit diesen schon Erfahrung mit den hier beschriebenen Programmen? Oder gibt es noch einen anderen CPU?

Bin hier über einen 8-Kerner gestolpert: Intel Core i7-5960X - Test - CHIP

Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo LP96,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich habe in dem Post http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ildbearbeitung-und-rendering.html#post8100292 schon Quadro - Karten aufgelistet. Hast Du da Erfahrungen?

Oder ist doch ein AMD-Pendant sinnvoller? Wobei ich schon denke, dass die Programme mehr auf NVIDIA ausgelegt sind.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Ferrari-Bauweise?  Ich würde es eher als schlicht und elegant bezeichnen, aber jedem seine Meinung. 

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass es das einzig gute Board auf dem Markt ist, allerdings hat Asus in letzter Zeit immer mal Probleme mit der Erkennung von schnellerem RAM und MSI bei einigen Boards Probleme mit der Kühlung. 
Über AsRock hört man (zumindest hier im Forum) nicht viel schlechtes, ich empfehle seit einiger Zeit nur noch AsRock-Boards. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein negatives Feedback bekommen.
Glück bzw. Pech kann man aber natürlich immer mit allen Marken haben, da steckt man nich drin.

Über 700 Watt ist ganz überzogen, 500 reichen wirklich voll aus. 
Ja, die Quadro-Geschichten sind spieziell für Produktiv-Anwendungen entwickelt, haben dementsprechene Leistung aber auch Preis.
Da ich nicht aus dieser Ecke komme, kann ich dir leider nicht so viel dazu sagen.

Ich habe eine MX200 die gut läuft, Samsung hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal Probleme mit den Controllern. Theoretisch ist die Curcial etwas langlebiger.
Hier gilt aber auch: Eigentlich egal was du kaufst, Glück und Pech kann man bei beidem haben. Oft ist es auch einfach Geschmack-/Gewohnheitssache, was man kauft. 

Wenn dein Budget wirklich unbegrenzt ist, dann könntest du mal über eine Kombination aus i5 5820K + Board + ggf 4x8 GB RAM nachdenken.
Das würde dir durch die 6 Kerne einiges an Mehrleistung bieten, allerdings ist diese Plattform technisch gesehen nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Edit: Gerade gesehen, es lohnt sich wirklich nur der 5820K. Der 30er hat nur minimal mehr Takt und mehr Lanes, die du aber nicht benötigst.


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Tut mir leid, hab das mit den 64 GB Ram übersehen, dachte da wären nur 16 drin 
Also mehr Ram schadet nicht und wenn die Kohle da ist, würde ich sie auf jeden Fall nehmen.
Und ja, den 5820K, der 5960X ist ein 8 Kerner.
Allerdings würde ich wirklich noch auf Broadwell-E warten.


----------



## Swat-M (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> (...) Über AsRock hört man (zumindest hier im Forum) nicht viel schlechtes, ich empfehle seit einiger Zeit nur noch AsRock-Boards. (...)
> 
> Über 700 Watt ist ganz überzogen, 500 reichen wirklich voll aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schnuetz1,

danke für die umfangreiche Antwort. Mit dem 30er ist der i7-5930K gemeint? Wenn die Serie veraltet ist, wann wird da was neues kommen?

Ich hatte oben ja 64GB RAM gelistet. Du bist jetzt schon der Zweite, welcher "nur" 32GB RAM vorschlägt - ist für diese Anwendungen nicht mehr nötig?

Damit sind wir schon etwas weiter gekommen:
> AsRock Mainboard
> 500W Netzteil
> Fractal Define Design R5 Gehäuse

Ja das mit den SSDs ist wohl Gewohnheit, weil irgendwelche Vorfälle passierten oder man irgendwo was gelesen hat. Vielleicht baue ich hier dann wieder eine Crucial ein?! 

Ja die Quadro-Geschichte  Mich würde ja interessieren welche der oben gelisteten sinnvoll ist - mal auf jemanden mit Erfahrungen warten.
Gaming ab und an sollte mit den Karten ja auch möglich sein?!

Edit: @MrLoL1, danke für die Antwort. Weißt Du wann die Broadwell-E Prozessoren kommen werden? Ich muss die Zusammenstellung des PCs bis Anfang April oder besser Ende März final haben.
Ich möchte noch keine Budget Grenze setzen, damit ich alle Möglichkeiten sehen kann. Selbstverständlich könnte es dann z.B. dem halben RAM oder einer kleineren Grafikkarte etc. kommen. RAM z.B. könnte ja 2x 16 eingebaut werden und später könnten dann nochmal 2x 16 nachgerüstet werden. 


Herzliche Grüße mit Schnee - hier schneit es gerade richtig,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Wie viel RAM du brauchst musst du leider selbst wissen. Unter 32 GB würde ich bei deinen Anforderungen nicht anfangen, ob du für deine Projekte mehr brauchst kannst nur du wissen.
Da Gaming eher die Zweitbeschäftigung dieses Systems ist kannst du dir auch überlegen komplett auf "professionelle" Komponenten zu setzen. Das heißt Xeon-CPU inklusive ECC-RAM und eine Quadro-GPU, zum Beispiel die M4000. Die kann in Games etwa gleich viel wie eine GTX 970, hat aber ganze 8GB VRAM. Gerade letzteres könnte bei den Szenarien die du beschreibst hilfreich sein.


----------



## Swat-M (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC fÃ¼r 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich bin jetzt zu der Entscheidung gekommen zwei Zusammenstellungen zu planen und am Ende dann zu wählen.

Händler & Preise sind vorerst unwichtig. Mir geht es zuerst um die Zusammenstellung der einzelnen Komponenten.
Auch freue ich mich über Tipps zur Optimierung  Danke dafür im Voraus!

Aus der Empfehlung würde ich das gedämmte Gehäuse wählen,
da der PC so gut wie nicht hörbar sein soll:
Fractal Design Define R5 Black, Tower-Gehause schwarz
Laut Beschreibung sind 2 140mm Lüfter vorhanden. Was meint ihr, sollen diese ebenfalls durch die Silent Wings getauscht werden?

Für die Belüftung dann:
be quiet'!' Silent Wings 2 14 mm, Gehauselufter schwarz, Retail
Das Gehäuse unterstützt ja sehr viele Lüfter, wie viele Lüfter würdet ihr je Zusammenstellung einbauen?


*Zusammenstellung mit "professionellen Komponenten":*
Netzteil: be quiet'!' Dark Power Pro P11 55W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 5x PCIe, Kabel-Management
Mainboard: ASRock X99 Extreme6'/'3.1, Mainboard
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) Prozessor E5-262 V3 FC-LGA4, Haswell EP, boxed (RAM bis Quad-Channel-DDR4-RAM bis 1866 MHz) oder https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Xeon(R)-Prozessor-E5-1650-V3/html/product/1152328 (RAM bis Quad-Channel-DDR4-RAM bis 2133 MHz)
Grafikkarte: http://www.mediafrost.de/s01.php?shopid=s01&cur=eur&sp=de&ag=1&pp=aa&bnr=2502&letterid=2 im SLI oder 1x http://www.mediafrost.de/s01.php?shopid=s01&cur=eur&sp=de&ag=1&pp=aa&bnr=2504&letterid=2 - Gibt es Empfehlungen?
Arbeitsspeicher: https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...t-Arbeitsspeicher/html/productRatings/1154830
*Zusammenstellung mit "Normalverbraucher Komponenten":*
Netzteil: s.o.
Mainboard: s.o.
CPU: https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-5820K-Prozessor/html/product/1147052
Grafikkarte: https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-AMP!-Extreme-Grafikkarte/html/product/1207496 oder
https://www.alternate.de/Palit/GeForce-GTX980-Ti-Super-Jetstream-Grafikkarte/html/product/1209664 oder
eine andere? Bzw. zwei GTX 970 im SLI - was würdet ihr verwenden?
Arbeitsspeicher: s.o.

Für die oben gelisteten Programme würde ich die Empfohlene SSD mit 500GB verbauen: https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/CT500MX200SSD1-500-GB-Solid-State-Drive/html/product/1179491
Für das System ist aus dem alten PC noch eine SSD vorhanden. Ebenfalls ein DVD Laufwerk.

Ich habe bisher immer auf den Intel Prozessoren auf den Boxed Lüfter vertraut - wie sind eure Meinungen bei diesen 6-Kern Prozessoren?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen und Meinungen.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hmmm ich dachte eigentlich eher an so etwas:

Mainboard: Fujitsu D3348-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, reg ECC (KVR21R15S4K4/32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, reg ECC (KVR21R15D4K4/64) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E51620V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E51650V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: http://geizhals.de/pny-quadro-m4000-vcqm4000-pb-a1309549.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Kühler: http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d14-se2011-a720143.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
PSU: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Der Xeon den du rausgesucht hast ist für dual-socket Systeme. Der läuft zwar auch allein, ist aber ziemlich langsam und zu teuer für das was er kann.


----------



## Swat-M (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Das MB finde ich super 
Auch die CPU hatte ich auch gefunden nur habe ich das mit dem dual-socket wohl übersehen.

Ist der Kühler für die CPU laut, da dort 19 dB angegeben sind? Ich habe in Testberichten dazu gelesen, dass dieser leise sein soll,
ist er durch das gedämmte Gehäuse hörbar? Wie viele Gehäuselüfter würdest Du verbauen?

Würdest Du ein dual-socket System empfehlen?


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Leider kann ich nicht sagen ob ein System mit 2 CPUs für dich Sinn ergeben würde. Dazu müsste man wissen ob die Teile der Software die du einsetzt noch mehr CPU-Kerne sinnvoll nutzen können. Und ob  dir die Zeitersparnis dadurch den Aufpreis wert ist, denn das wird nochmal eine ganze Ecke teurer. Kannst du dazu etwas sagen? Wie war denn bei dir bisher die CPU-Auslastung? Sind alle 8 Threads deine jetzigen CPU ausgelastet?
Den Kühler habe ich natürlich nicht rausgesucht weil er laut ist, sondern weil er leise ist


----------



## Swat-M (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

zur Auslastung der derzeitigen CPU i7-2600k kann ich ein Video zeigen: 3D Rendering Test: Intel i7-26  K 3,4GHz VS i7-479 K 4,4GHz (no overclock) - YouTube.

Dann finde ich den Kühler ebenfalls spitze  Danke!

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von der M4000 zur M5000? Und was hat es mit der Kxxxx Serie auf sich?
Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit diesen "professionellen" Komponenten.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Die M-Quadros sind schlicht und ergreifend die Nachfolger der K-Quadros.
Der Aufpreis zur M5000 ist ganz schön heftig, ich würde es nicht machen. Laut diesem Video ist der Benefit durch teurere oder gar mehr GPUs nicht unbedingt berauschend: Faster GPU Rendering in Autodesk 3dsMax with NVIDIA Quadro - YouTube
Halbe Renderzeit durch 2 K6000 (4200€) im Vergleich zu einer K4200 (780€). Das bringts echt nur wenn man wirklich viel Geld mit der Software verdient.
Zumindest 3ds max scheint hauptsächlich die CPU zu verwenden. Die GPU wird wohl nur für Vorschauen verwendet oder für einige wenige geeignete Filter. Nicht wirklich mein Spezialgebiet diese Software.
Nach dem Video das du verlinkt hast würde ich aber schließen dass mehr CPU-Kerne ziemlich linear in kürzere Renderzeiten umgesetzt werden können. Das wäre also eine Überlegung wert.

Dann müsste mal ein ungefähres Budget her. Das Beste wird aber sein du fragst nochmal in Expertenforen oder gleich beim Hersteller deiner Software nach was die empfehlen.
Vielleicht meltet sich auch hier jemand der deine Software einsetzt und mehr weiß.


----------



## Swat-M (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

ich habe mich erkundigt und das Budget liegt bei 3000-3500 €.

Ich habe auch bei Autodesk nachgesehen, ob es dort Hardware-Empfehlungen gibt. Habe leider lediglich die Info über die unterstützten Grafikkarten gefunden - welche diese sind, die wir hier schon erwähnt haben. Alle anderen Angaben sind nur Mindestanforderungen, welche hier nicht weiter helfen. Eine technische Hotline für solche Anfragen konnte ich ebenfalls nicht finden.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich mich hier an die richtige Community gewendet habe und durch Dich bin ich jetzt bei den "professionellen" Komponenten gelandet, wofür ich Dir sehr dankbar bin.

*Aktuell haben wir folgende Zusammenstellung:*


Fujitsu D3348-B Preisvergleich, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 254,60
LG Electronics CH12NS30 schwarz, SATA, retail (CH12NS30.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 53,96
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, reg ECC (KVR21R15D4K4/64) Preisvergleich, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 372,67
Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E51650V3) Preisvergleich, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 597,32
PNY Quadro M4000, 8GB GDDR5, 4x DisplayPort (VCQM4000-PB) Preisvergleich, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 807,90
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 59,90
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250), Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 132,84
Western Digital WD Green 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EZRX), Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 97,42
Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1), Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 285,95
Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK), Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 100,94
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031), Geizhals Deutschland
| ~ € 18,95
Summe bisher (ohne Lüfter): ~ 2 763,50 €

*Fragen zur Zusammenstellung*

Ist der Brenner in Ordnung?
Ich habe die 3TB HDD hinzugefügt und dabei geachtet, dass diese ebenfalls leise ist - gibt es eine schnellere?
Da ich jetzt erfahren habe, dass die Dateigröße mehrere GB während der Bearbeitung überschreitet, habe ich für die Dateien die 1TB SSD gewählt, damit das öffnen und speichern dieser nicht durch die HDD verlangsamt wird.
Unterstützt das Motherboard PWM für die Lüfter?
Sehe ich das richtig, dass das MB nur 4 weitere Lüfter ermöglicht?


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

1. Wenn du einen Blu-Ray Brenner brauchst passt das
2. Es gibt in der Tat schnellere, die WD Green gehören eher zu den langsamen HDDs. Als Datengrab taugt das trotzdem, du hast ja eine große SSD. Wenn es wirklich schneller sein soll: Western Digital WD Red Pro 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD3001FFSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Western Digital WD Black 512e 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD3003FZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Ja, ich mag WD 
3. Gute Wahl
4. Die Anschlüsse auf diesem Board können alle PWM.
5. Ja, "nur" 4 Lüfter +CPU. Das sollte wirklich reichen, du hast ja kein Quad-SLI System mit 2 CPUs.

Ein wichtiger Hinweis: Selbst wenn man viel Erfahrung beim Eigenbau von PCs hat, bei Projekten dieser Größenordnung lohnt es sich zumindest einen Zusammenbauservice und eine Funktionsprüfung in Anspruch zu nehmen wie es beispielsweise Mindfactory anbietet. Die 99€ sind gut angelegt dafür dass man bei der Inbetriebnahme keinen Ärger hat.

Da wir jetzt eine Obergrenze kennen (und ich auch die Liste der Programme auf der ersten Seite gefunden habe) kann ich auch mal versuchen ein System mit 2 CPUs zusammen zu stellen. Gegenüber einem einzelnen 6-Kerner bringt das schon nochmal einiges.


----------



## Swat-M (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ja WD mag ich auch sehr, habe überlegt für mich privat das Datengrab "My Cloud Mirror (Gen 2)" mit 16TB zu erwerben - ist zur Zeit jedoch vergriffen :/

1. Ich denke bei dem Preis gehört einfach das "Maximum" beim Brenner rein 
2. Die schnelleren HDDs sind etwas lauter wie ich gesehen habe - hält das, dass Gehäuse oder sollte da lieber die Green bleiben?

Ich hätte ja echt Lust diese Teile zu verbauen, aber da hast Du wohl recht, dass ich in diesem Fall den Service in Anspruch nehmen sollte 

Ich habe ja auch vor irgendwann meinen eigenen PC etwas zu erneuern - da kann ich das Risiko dann tragen. Vor allem, da das dann ein Gaming-PC wäre 


Da bin ich jetzt gespannt, was durch die Budget-Grenze noch möglich wird .


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Leider stoße ich mit 2 CPUs fast an die 4000€-Marke: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Man könnte noch den ein oder anderen Euro mit einem billigeren Mainboard sparen und indem man die GPU woanders kauft.
Ob sich der Aufpreis für 32 Threads gegenüber 12 Threads rechnet muss derjenige entscheiden der mit dem System Geld verdienen will.
Bei der Festplatte habe ich ein Mittelding genommen. Die WD Red 3TB habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden was Lärm und Leistung angeht.

Das wäre die Sparvariante
2819€ bei Mindfactory: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
806€ für die GPU: PNY Quadro M4000, 8GB GDDR5, 4x DisplayPort (VCQM4000-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Swat-M (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

vielen Dank für die Warenkörbe 

Beim Mainboard steht "Max. Kapazität der Einzelmodule:	64 GB", verstehe ich richtig mit Einzelmodul ist ein einzelner RAM-Riegel gemeint? Es werden von den 16 Arbeitsspeicher Slots "nur" 8 verwendet. Die anderen 8 könnten somit nochmals mit 8x 8GB Riegeln belegt werden?

Im Web habe ich für die CPUs das Maximum von 768 GB RAM gefunden - ist das korrekt? Hier kommt dann das Betriebssystem Windows 10 Pro/Enterprise 64 bit mit 512 GBs auch an die Grenze der möglichen Adressierung . Wobei es in diesem Fall dann insgesamt "nur" 128GB RAM wären. Möchte das nur wissen, falls es in den kommenden Jahren zu einem nötigen Upgrade kommen würde.

Ich werde diese Zusammenstellung und Preis besprechen und melde mich dann zurück.
Falls Komponenten an mehreren Orten gekauft würden, müsste ich den Zusammenbau bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe, wie ARLT beauftragen.
Dort habe ich "Mainboard, Bundle (Mainboard, CPU, Speicher) Gehäuse inkl. Funktionstest" gefunden, was vermutlich genau diese Service-Leistung sein müsste.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Ja, der große Vorteil der ersten Zusammenstellung ist die Erweiterbarkeit. Du kannst im Zuge einer Aufrüstung problemlos weitere 8 DIMMs mit jeweils 8, 16 oder sogar 32 GB dazu stecken. So lange auf jedem Speicherkanal die gleiche Bestückung besteht sollte selbst so eine Mischbestückung mit unterschiedlich großen DIMMs problemlos möglich sein. Und ja, Kapazität der Einzelmodule heißt ein DIMM darf bis zu 64GB haben, alle zusammen dürfen noch deutlich mehr ergeben. Hier setzt das Mainboard die Grenzen mit 512 GB RDIMM.

Wenn du doch keine lauffähige Kombination von Komponenten bei Mindfactory kaufst kannst du es auch erst mal selbst probieren bevor du das Zeug zu Arlt trägst. Ich bin mir ohnehin nicht sicher dass die den Zusammenbau auch für nicht bei ihnen gekaufe Komponenten machen. Dann solltest du allerdings auf Nummer sicher gehen und RAM aus der QVL des Mainboard-Herstelers nehmen: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...6_WS/QVL/Z10PE-D16_WS_Memory_QVL_20151228.pdf
Andere regECC Module sollte zwar auch laufen, aber du umgehst auf jeden Fall Dramen wie dieses hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...d16-ws-startet-nicht-kein-bild-q-code-b1.html


----------



## Swat-M (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

der Warenkorb mit den 3900 € ist in Ordnung.

1. Du hast den RAM angesprochen, würdest Du dann am ersten Warenkorb noch etwas ändern?
2. Du hast ein anderes Gehäuse verwendet, als das welches hier zuvor erwähnt wurde - ist das ein besseres?
3. Im Thread wurde auch die SSD-Serie MX200 von Crucial empfohlen - bist Du hier eher von der von Samsung überzeugt?
4. Ist es theoretisch möglich die M4000 später im SLI zu betreiben?

Besser ist natürlich wenn es günstiger wäre, da das Budget etwas überschritten wurde. Doch ist es wichtiger, dass ein optimaler leistungsstarker PC zusammengestellt wird,
der auch für mehrere Jahre zuverlässig exzellente Arbeit verrichtet.

Gibt es noch Verbesserungspotenzial bei dieser Zusammenstellung?


Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

1. Nein, das sollte passen. Er taucht zwar nicht in der QVL von Asus auf, aber das muss nichts heißen. Selbst wenn hat Mindfactory das Problem und kann dir anderen vorschlagen 
Die Speicher aus der QVL sind teurer und schlechter verfügbar.
2. Das Gehäuse muss sein weil das Mainboard größer als ein standard-ATX Board ist. Hier passt es problemlos rein.
3. Mich überzeugen hier vor Allem die 5 Jahre Garantie und die Tatsache dass die Samsung ein paar Euro günstiger war. Du kannst auch eine Münze werfen welche du nimmst. Sind beide gut.
4. Ja, die M4000 ist die kleinste Quadro mit der SLI-möglich ist.


----------



## Swat-M (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

1.  
4. Da ich bei Mindfactory bei dem MB "MultiGPU Fähigkeit:	nicht geeignet" gelesen habe.

Edit: Ok wenn es dieses Board ist, ist das eine falsche Angabe bei Mindfactory.


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Also wenn irgend ein Board auf Multi-GPU Betrieb ausgelegt ist dann dieses hier.


----------



## Swat-M (17. März 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo Flotus1,

ja deshalb habe ich dann auch nochmal beim Hersteller direkt geschaut, da mich die Angabe bei den vielen Slots schon etwas wunderte 

Ich bedanke mich bei Dir für die ganze Beratung und die Tipps, welche Du eingebracht hast. Ich denke jetzt habe ich die Zusammenstellung,
welche die gewünschte Leistung liefern wird.

Falls noch die Tage Fragen aufkommen werden, würde ich mich nochmal melden.

Auch bei allen anderen, die hier mit geholfen haben eine Zusammenstellung zu finden,
möchte ich mich recht herzlich bedanken.


Besten Dank und herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (16. April 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo zusammen,

morgen wird die Zusammenstellung (Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von) bestellt. Ist diese Zusammenstellung nach wie vor aktuell? Oder sollte noch das Ein oder Andere geändert werden?

Ich freue mich auf Euer Feedback bzw. Eure Vorschläge.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. April 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Ja, es gibt Änderungen. Die Nachfolger der Prozessoren (jetzt mit der Endung v4) laufen gerade an. Die würde ich mitnehmen wenn es geht. Zur Zeit ist die Verfügbarkeit noch etwas mau, kann sein dass sich die ganze Geschichte dadurch ein wenig verzögert. Sie laufen (nach einem Bios-Update) auf den gleichen Mainboards, das heißt es müsste wirklich nur die CPU geändert werden.


----------



## Swat-M (17. April 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Danke für die Antwort. Meinst Du diesen hier Intel XEON E5-2630V4 2.20GHZ - Hardware, Notebooks ?

Ist leider nirgends lieferbar und die Zusammenstellung wird für 26.04.2016 benötigt. Hast Du eine Idee?


----------



## flotus1 (17. April 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Dann ist wohl nichts zu machen. Der PC müsste spätestens Mittwoch bestellt werden wenn er sicher am 26. da stehen muss.


----------



## flotus1 (18. April 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Tadaaa, und schon ist er verfügbar


----------



## Swat-M (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Fotos von der fertig installierten Zusammenstellung:

*1. Von oben*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Von hinten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Von vorne*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Von vorne geöffnet*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Von vorne geöffnet + Lüfter auf geklappt* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6. Und jetzt der Blick ins Innere*  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Enthalten sind jetzt folgende Komponenten:*
1x GEH Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B gedämmt Big Tower ohne Netzteil antrazit
3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM
1x PSU 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
1x MB Asus Z10PE-D16 WS Intel C612 2x So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 SSI EEB Retail
2x CPU Intel Xeon E5-2630v3 8x 2.40GHz So.2011-3 TRAY
2x CPUK Noctua NH-U12S Tower Kühler
4x DDR4 16GB (1x 16384MB) Kingston ValueRAM Intel DDR4-2133 regECC DIMM CL15-15-15 Single
1x VGA 8192MB PNY Quadro M4000 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 4xDisplayPort (Retail)
1x Samsung 1TB V-NAND SSD 850 EVO
1x HDSA 3000GB WD Red WD30EFRX Intellipower 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
1x LG 12x BD-ROM/DVD REWriter Super Multi Blue CH12


Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe und die Tipps, um diese Zusammenstellung zu realisieren.


Herzlichst,

Swat-M


----------



## flotus1 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Sehr nett. Dass idealerweise mindestens 8 DIMMs verbaut sein sollten hatte ich aber bestimmt mal erwähnt


----------



## Swat-M (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Ja hast Du erwähnt  Mindfactory hatte nur die 8er Riegel nicht mehr vorrätig und der PC musste bis zum 26.04.2016 fertig sein - da haben die dann die 16er rein gesetzt. Müssen dann halt demnächst nochmal 4 von den 16er Riegeln rein haha


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D-Animation, Modellierung, Bildbearbeitung und Rendering*

Das ist die richtige Einstellung  Sehr schön geworden


----------

